
Chipophone - 8-bit synthesizer - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/23/chipophone-is-the-chiptune-organ-that-youve-always-wanted/
======
shawndumas
<http://www.linusakesson.net/chipophone/index.php>

